# More, better pics of my frizzle pair! :P



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Tri-Doe:









Tri-buck:


















They need to get busy! I need some babies! 
I really hope they at least have one litter. Their size is super great. 
A lot of fuzzy/frizzle/hairless mice seem to be really small.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Where did you get them? The tri doe is cute.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't think I ever got the name of the person, or mousery. It was last rodent fest, and I was really overwhelmed, because it was my first mouse event, and I was all over the place. Lol.

I absolutely love the tri doe. She's a sweet heart on top of being adorable. I really wasn't planning on getting her at first, but after I held her, and she just sat their getting pets, I had to have her! :roll:

The person I got her from was a younger girl, probably around 18 or 19 I guess? And her father. Their table was somewhere in the middle of spring rodent fest.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Was her father from Europe? It was probably Hayley (360 Exotics). I love Hayley's mice! They're so sweet and healthy.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Someone mentioned it might be a herm, so I went to check. . . Lol.
Oh nooo! Haha! It is a herm, for sure. :lol:

And while I was looking, I noticed a sort of lump under 'it's' leg . . . I don't think it's cancer, it looks more like a cyst of some kind, so I'm taking it to the vet today to get it checked out, and hopefully fixed. :/
shame he's a herm! He has such nice big ears! His babies would have been nice.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I think it was 360, actually, Jack! :O


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Casey, herms can be so annoying. I recognized it as soon as I saw that 2nd photo. Its been common in some of the English stock that gets passed around in the US, but people keep selling them anyway (some without realizing what it is).

Look on the bright side, they make GREAT company for single bucks and does alike! LOL


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

It's not even English stock necessarily. They are just more common in some lines of mice compared to others. Ask Barb or Mike (at the next RF, perhaps). He has gazillions of them. 

He usually keeps them for single bucks to have company.

However, often on fuzzy and fuzzy hairless mice, their genitals look different anyway.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Compared to my fuzzy hairless buck, this mouse looks much different. It looks almost like his testicles never descended all the way or something, and they are a bit of a strange shape.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah. Stranger things have happened.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm sure, hah.
I'm one of those people who'd love to get lucky/unlucky, and have one of my mice give birth to a two headed mouse one day. :roll:

There was a lady who had a 2 headed bearded dragon born not too long ago, and she had an $80k offer on it!


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Jack,

There once was a breeder on the east coast who had English imports that were split with Karen Robbins (if I'm remember correctly), this line tended to throw hermaphrodites. Mike had gotten some mice from this breeder at one point, and Barb had gotten some mice from Mike. A little U.S. Mouse Fancy history for you.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I remember this, Allison. But Mike's mice are a conglomeration of those mice plus mice from all kinds of other places all over the world, as he'll tell you himself. Not only do you need history: you need perspective.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Also, the hermaphrodites Mike, myself and Karen Robbins have all had do not have testicles at all. They have sealed vaginas only.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

That describes the one I had as well: a closed vagina and (presumably normal) nipples. It was the daughter from one of Mike's mice I got a year ago. Same family of mice that gave me the odd-eye.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

All I'm going to say here is that MAYBE you guys should track your own lines a little better.

This is a public forum, and as much as I want to argue this point with you, I'm dropping it. You two cause enough trouble running around here tag teaming anyone that dare say anything you do not approve of. And, out of respect for the Admin here, I'm not going to get into it with you.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

*in love with the tri doe* xxx


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

nuedaimice said:


> All I'm going to say here is that MAYBE you guys should track your own lines a little better.
> 
> This is a public forum, and as much as I want to argue this point with you, I'm dropping it. You two cause enough trouble running around here tag teaming anyone that dare say anything you do not approve of. And, out of respect for the Admin here, I'm not going to get into it with you.


If there have been hermaphrodites anywhere in the US with testicles, I'd love to hear about it. These hermaphrodites without testicles absolutely are related to the English lines- I've spoken in detail with Karen Robbins about the problem. Mike's lines as well as mine originate in some way from her lines which are purely English, other than one.

If you have something that adds to the discussion please post it, unless you just want to make another personal attack or contradict yourself again.


----------

